
FlOpEDT: open source planning solution - based2
http://www.flopedt.org/
======
based2
src: [https://linuxfr.org/news/flopedt-un-nouveau-logiciel-
libre-d...](https://linuxfr.org/news/flopedt-un-nouveau-logiciel-libre-de-
gestion-des-emplois-du-temps)

